# Hello from Sunny San Diego!



## tiffydee (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I'm new on here but am very excited to be a part of this community!

I hope you'll all check out my blog Will Work for Makeup...

- Tiffany


----------



## n_c (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Purple (Mar 25, 2010)

Enjoy specktra!!


----------



## DazzleDarling (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome, I'm from Sunny *or can't decide if it really wants to be* San diego too


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2010)

Tiffany! Greetings to San Diego!


----------



## socalledemo (Mar 25, 2010)

welcome ^^ i'm from san diego too!


----------



## tiffydee (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 28, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome! I'm new too. ^_^ Enjoy your stay!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2010)

to specktra! have fun!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 2, 2010)

heheh


----------



## marusia (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## MzzRach (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome! I love San Diego!


----------



## WhippedCrm (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi & Welcome!!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Tiffany!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy the site!


----------

